# English midwife



## lee25767 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi,
We have a house in Oliva and we are thinking of ways to get out there to retire a bit earlier. My wife is a midwife and qualified in hypnobirth as well.
She is thinking along the lines of having a B and B that also runs anti natal classes as we understand this doesn't happen in Spain .
Just wondering on women's thoughts about this
Many thanks in advance for your input


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

The midwives in the local centros de salud definitely do run ante natal classes.

Where did you get the idea that they don't?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> The midwives in the local centros de salud definitely do run ante natal classes.
> 
> Where did you get the idea that they don't?


Maybe not in English...


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I think the OP means that there is no combined B&B / Antenatal class service in Spain, which may be the case.

I would be more concerned about getting the official midwife title in Spain as this could be the biggest issue. Of course, we don't yet know how the Brexit terms will affect the recognition of controlled professions in the EU, but it is probably a safe bet that the UK will be excluded from this scheme soon, neaning that British midwives will have to formally homologate their qualififcation with the Spanish ministry of education (effectively studying again in Spanish) in order to be allowed to practice as would any non-EU professional.

If this is a serious intention, I would suggest that the move is made soon and the recognition process under the EU scheme is started ASAP in the hope that the recognition will be grated and valid.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Overandout said:


> I think the OP means that there is no combined B&B / Antenatal class service in Spain, which may be the case.
> 
> I would be more concerned about getting the official midwife title in Spain as this could be the biggest issue. Of course, we don't yet know how the Brexit terms will affect the recognition of controlled professions in the EU, but it is probably a safe bet that the UK will be excluded from this scheme soon, neaning that British midwives will have to formally homologate their qualififcation with the Spanish ministry of education (effectively studying again in Spanish) in order to be allowed to practice as would any non-EU professional.
> 
> If this is a serious intention, I would suggest that the move is made soon and the recognition process under the EU scheme is started ASAP in the hope that the recognition will be grated and valid.


I think the title would have to be homologated even if the holder is a member of the EU. Would it be with the Dept. Of Ed. or a medical institution?


----------



## lee25767 (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you for all your advice. We have been told that as Spanish pay for child birth that they do not offer anti natal care.
This was just an idea and wanted to see what English or Spanish ladies have to do when pregnant.
The B and B idea was just another idea to live and work out there, if my wife could run anti natal classes for English and Spanish women, then it could be a bonus.
She is well aware that her honours degree may not serve her out there in the hospital but was putting the dealers out
Many thanks


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I think the title would have to be homologated even if the holder is a member of the EU. Would it be with the Dept. Of Ed. or a medical institution?


Under the current EU scheme, a controlled profession can be exercised by an EU citizen by means of recognition of title and professional experience. The authority which would approve this recognition is the competent authority in the destination country fo rthe controlled profession. I assume for midwifery that would be the Ministry of Health.

This is an EU scheme only, others have to homolgate titles the "old way" by studies only (experience doesn't count) through the Ministry of Education.

I did this and got my title recognised as Arquitecto Técnico by the then Ministerio de la Vivienda.

But sadly this will probably be another benefit that the UK loses with Brexit....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lee25767 said:


> Thank you for all your advice. We have been told that as Spanish pay for child birth that they do not offer anti natal care.
> This was just an idea and wanted to see what English or Spanish ladies have to do when pregnant.
> The B and B idea was just another idea to live and work out there, if my wife could run anti natal classes for English and Spanish women, then it could be a bonus.
> She is well aware that her honours degree may not serve her out there in the hospital but was putting the dealers out
> Many thanks


Pregnant women can access both private and public ante natal classes. I don't know of anywhere that offers antenatal classes in English, but I don't expect there'd be a very high/ constant demand either


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Regulated profession - Matrona / Asistente obstétrico (Spain)

The link is to the EU site and database of regulated professions, I searched for midwife and selected "Matrona" as the Spanish equivalent.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Overandout said:


> Under the current EU scheme, a controlled profession can be exercised by an EU citizen by means of recognition of title and professional experience. The authority which would approve this recognition is the competent authority in the destination country fo rthe controlled profession. I assume for midwifery that would be the Ministry of Health.
> 
> This is an EU scheme only, others have to homolgate titles the "old way" by studies only (experience doesn't count) through the Ministry of Education.
> 
> ...


What is a controlled profession?
Teachers do often have to get their qualification recognized, and that is in the Min. of Ed.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> What is a controlled profession?
> Teachers do often have to get their qualification recognized, and that is in the Min. of Ed.


Sorry, wrong terminology, the official wording is "regulated" professions.

Here is the front page of the EU site on the subject:

Regulated professions database - European Commission


----------



## lee25767 (Sep 22, 2013)

Many thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lee25767 said:


> Thank you for all your advice. We have been told that as Spanish pay for child birth that they do not offer anti natal care.
> This was just an idea and wanted to see what English or Spanish ladies have to do when pregnant.
> The B and B idea was just another idea to live and work out there, if my wife could run anti natal classes for English and Spanish women, then it could be a bonus.
> She is well aware that her honours degree may not serve her out there in the hospital but was putting the dealers out
> Many thanks


Chilbirth, ante natal and post natal care are all free, too.

Who ever has given you this information is very ill informed.

A B&B would be more likely to work, but you need to research licences very carefully. 

Check out licences for running a casa rural. You need to speak to the town hall.


----------

